# How to identify a Larch (mountain)



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Anyone remember the "How to identify a Larch" segments from one of Monty Python's Flying Circus episodes?  It kept running through my mind as I climbed Larch Mountain this morning with Bruce (brujenn). 

If you recall, toward the end of May I made an attempt to climb Larch Mtn with some folks, but snow blocked our way a few miles from the top. We reached only about 3k feet, and the summit of Larch stands at about 4k feet. So there was still quite a ways to go. 

Well, we made it this time. The forecast called for a 50% chance of showers or thunderstorms. Fortunately the thunderstorms never showed up, but we were pretty much rained on for most of the ride. On the way up it generally wasn't that bad, but the descent was brutal. My brakes didn't work well at all and it was very cold. So I didn't get to enjoy the reward of a screaming descent for my climbing efforts. I will say that my upper body stayed dry thanks to my Showers Pass jacket, though - that thing proved its worth to me today.

I found this to be a very challenging ride - possibly involving the most continuous climbing I've ever done before. At times my Garmin computer would auto-stop and restart the ride timer as my speed occasionally dipped below 3 MPH on parts of the ascent. :blush2: 

I arrived home pretty soggy but in good spirits after this 86-mile adventure.

This is how I identify a Larch:


















The approach to Larch Mtn begins


















Final stairs leading to the summit









Larch Mtn summit









Visibility was pretty poor



















Enjoy,

Scott


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

The Larch, the larch.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats on getting up Larch Mtn. Its grades aren't bad, but it's still a 14.5 mile climb. And great pics, Too.

We just missed you. We rode up Larch Mtn yesterday (Saturday). The weather was much better. We even had warm sunshine at the top. I did mis-calculate a bit, though. I KNOW that I need more to eat when I ride fixed gear, and I assumed that a PB&J sandwich would get me up and back down, at least to the Corbett store, and it did. But I was in pre-bonk grumpy mode and quite unhappy at the thin selection of junk foods at the store. Even so, a big Payday candy bar, 1/2 a bag of Fritos and a banana was enough to get me home.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

PdxMark said:


> We rode up Larch Mtn yesterday (Saturday). The weather was much better. We even had warm sunshine at the top. I did mis-calculate a bit, though. I KNOW that I need more to eat when I ride fixed gear...


You rode up Larch Mtn on a fixie?    

You rode _down_ Larch Mtn on a fixie?    

I'm pretty used to being passed like I'm standing still by roadies on climbs of any kind, but that is pretty wild. Nice work.

Scott


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

The Larch


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Geez Mark, what's your gearing?*

Definitely cold and wet and cold. cold, cold today. What is the wind chill factor when it's 48 degrees fahrenheit, 30 mph, and soaked to the bone?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

brujenn said:


> Definitely cold and wet and cold. cold, cold today. What is the wind chill factor when it's 48 degrees fahrenheit, 30 mph, and soaked to the bone?


Yikes Bruce, I'd way rather ride it fixed than descend it wet at 48 degrees. The gearing is 44x17, which works fine for Larch's gentle grades - average 3% with occasional 6% & 8%. The trick to long descents is to keep the speed down a bit, so not much above 28 mph. Ingrid gets ahead of me, but waits at the bottom.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

I love the fog... and I'd better because that weather looks very similar to what I have been in on the Coast of Maine the past few weeks. Sun finally breaking out this week. Nice pics and ride.

singlecross


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I love how the sign says it is closed to snow 10 miles up the road. Obviously not.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

mohair_chair said:


> I love how the sign says it is closed to snow 10 miles up the road. Obviously not.


Yeah, someone needs to take that down. But it was surprisingly valid up until the second week of June, IIRC.

Scott


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

zpl said:


> Yeah, someone needs to take that down. But it was surprisingly valid up until the second week of June, IIRC.


Technically, fold it up, I think.


----------

